# ash 1/2/07 steel report



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i wont say any names like last time hint hint lol
well me my dad and my mom went out my mom sat in the car and cooked mash poatos on the propane grill well i started fishing with the spnning rod and reel with minnows with 2 hook ups but never landed them on the other hand the guy next to me ended up 7/12 wow i was  :B they all were males big all about 4-9 lbs one was 12lbs.3 he caught all them on minnows about 2-3 feet down so then my dad missed a few and he got one in then i when and got my fly rod 6 wt 8 ft i got for x-mas and a fly tieing kit and i have been make ing fly i am starting to git good so after 5 drifts wham i hook on to a steel on one of the fllys i made i was happy it was about a 4-5 lb female i missed a few and my dad had one break his line big male but that was all the action for me i went 1/5 but it made my day when i caught a fish on a fly i made out of deer hair .


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mashed taters.whered she get the water from?hope not from the river.


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

You need to work on the English a bit. I am having a hard time understanding anything you are typing.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

CTB86 said:


> You need to work on the English a bit. I am having a hard time understanding anything you are typing.



He said that his mom was cooking mashed potatos,in the car,with a propane grill.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GIT-EEEEERRRRR=DONE lolol


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

we brought the water


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Now dat dares funny, mmmm good fishn and mashed taters on the side, by god


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

lol. u should get a spell check on ur browser. what do u mean u brought the water??


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

baked potatoes off the exhaust manifold would have been easier


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I like to rap up hot dogs on the tail pipe, I don't care what u say, cletus them are sure good;;;;;;;;;


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

all my god that makes me think, when i was landscaping , the mexicans would run the mowers full blown and get that muffler nice and hot, and we would sit there and fry everything on foil, eggs,hotdogs,taters,SPAMMMM everything. People would just star at us as were sitting in the middle of clauge park frying food on our 72" riders. LOL


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> lol. u should get a spell check on ur browser. what do u mean u brought the water??


Did you just tell someone else to get a spell check???
Now that right there is the funniest post I have ever read!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Did you just tell someone else to get a spell check???
> Now that right there is the funniest post I have ever read!


LAMO

Hey, I haven misspelled that much. Lately that is . I know how to spell I just cant type for squat. Right now I have a 4.0 GPA and my lowest grade is a 87% in literature. And I still can't spell.

I'm working on it though.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i may suck at spelling i have said that befor . i am not trying to git a grade on my spelling as long as you tell what i am saying i think i spell fine


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

peple, i wish i went to your school!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> i wont say any names like last time hint hint lol
> well me my dad and my mom went out my mom sat in the car and cooked mash poatos on the propane grill well i started fishing with the spnning rod and reel with minnows with 2 hook ups but never landed them on the other hand the guy next to me ended up 7/12 wow i was  :B they all were males big all about 4-9 lbs one was 12lbs.3 he caught all them on minnows about 2-3 feet down so then my dad missed a few and he got one in then i when and got my fly rod 6 wt 8 ft i got for x-mas and a fly tieing kit and i have been make ing fly i am starting to git good so after 5 drifts wham i hook on to a steel on one of the fllys i made i was happy it was about a 4-5 lb female i missed a few and my dad had one break his line big male but that was all the action for me i went 1/5 but it made my day when i caught a fish on a fly i made out of deer hair .


That's one long sentence! Hope the potatoes were good!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> peple, i wish i went to your school!


Ha ha. Almost as good as liquid's comment.  And No my school is not for special people either


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay, a show of hands, who rode the short yellow bus??????? LOLOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

some times i feel like i should have


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

LOL, you guys crack me up!! Comedy Central..LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Okay, a show of hands, who rode the short yellow bus??????? LOLOL


I loved that bus. I had some of my best times on it.  j/k

So many memories.


----------

